# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  معرفی ERP Open Source فارسی

## In_Chan_Nafar

امروز داشتم از سر کنجکاوی دنبال یک سیستم ERP Open Source می گشتم به سیستم  compiere بر خوردم تو سایت اون نوشته شده که زبان فارسی را هم ساپورت می ده اگه کسی از دوستان اون را نصب کرد در مورد امکانات فارسی اون (اعم از تقویم و...) چیزی بگذاره در این تاپیک ممنون میشم 
موفق باشید
این هم سایت اون 
http://www.compiere.Com/   ----- در این سایت کلمه Farsi را جستجو کنید 

یک شرکت ایرانی که از طریق این سیستم داره نون در میاره
http://www.compiere.ir/

----------


## Rahmani-r3

اگر دوستان مایلند که در باره طراحی یک ERP فارسی با اقتباس از یک ERP اپن سورس مانند این نمونه ای که دوستمان معرفی نمودند نظر خود را اعلام نمایند.

----------


## pooyanm

من موافقم به ویژه با این:
Apache OFBiz (Apache Open For Business Project)

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
منم موافقم

----------


## Rahmani-r3

> من موافقم به ویژه با این:
> Apache OFBiz (Apache Open For Business Project)


من این مورد را تقریبا بررسی کردم. اما یک مورد دیگر بنام OpenBravo را که قبلا مورد بررسی قرار داده بودم تونستم حتی دیاگرام ERD مربوط به پایگاه داده اون رو نیز دانلود کنم. لطفا اگه میشه در مورد امکانات این ERP که معرفی کردید و آدرس های احتمالی مربوط به اسناد آن نیز ما را مطلع نمایید.
در مورد Open Bravo که باJ2EE+Oracle پیاده سازی شده این امکانات وجود دارد:
1-لغت نامه مربوط به برنامه: شامل ابزار لازم جهت مدیریت برنامه(جداول، فیلد ها،فرم ها، اطلاعات و پردازش ها)
2-قوانین کلی :شامل یکسری قوانین کلی که سیستم بر اساس آن عمل خواهد کرد.
3-مدیریت خرید: شامل فعالیت هایی که یک کمپانی بر اساس آن خرید های خود را انجام خواهد داد(درخواست خرید،تحویل کالا و ...)
4-مدیریت فروش: شامل فعالیت های فروش محصولات کمپانی(درخواست ،مالیات، مجوزها،کمیسیون، فاکتور و ...)
5-مدیریت پرداخت:شامل فعالیت هایی مبتنی بر پرداخت و دریافتی ها(دفتر مالی،واریز وجه و ...)
6-مدیریت کالا:شامل مدیریت  محصولات و انبار داردی کالا(ورودی،خروجی،موجودی، مکان نگهداری و...)
7-مدیریت مشتری :شامل تمامی نیازمندی های مشتری(CRM)
8-مدیریت پروژه: شامل سازماندهی و تحویل پروژها (بودجه،هزینه ها،مراحل پروژه، خریدها ی مربوط و...)
9-مدیریت مالی: شامل تمامی امور مالی و حسابداری(لیست حساب ها،مالیات،حساب درآمد ها و ...)
10-خدمات: شامل تمامی امور جهت کنترل و مدیریت فعالیت ها
11-دارایی: شامل تمامی دارایی های محسوس و نامحسوس ،ارزش گذاری، کسب سود و بدهی ها.
12-مدیریت تولید:شامل مشاغل، ماشین ها ، بخش ها، دستور العمل ها، سفارشات ساخت و ...

اگر دوستان پیشنهاد ERP دیگری با امکانات بیشتر (برای مثال OPenBravo فاقد مدیریت منابع انسانی می باشد) را دارند لطفا معرفی بفرمایند تا عملیات مهندسی معکوس را با کمک همدیگر شروع نماییم.

----------


## pooyanm

به نظر می رسه Apache OFBiz نمونه بهتری باشه حداقل نسبت به OpenBravo با توجه به آشنایی شما با OpenBravo شاید با ویژگیهای ذکر شده در سایت ofbiz بتونید یه مقایسه ای انجام بدید.
برای مرور کلی روی ofbiz این بدک نیست:
http://developers.sun.com/learning/j...df/TS-7900.pdf
یک نمونه از پیاده سازیش را هم اینجا ببینید:
http://aha-marketingkit.brainfood.com/Demo

----------


## ashna_ashna

سلام
من نيز با برنامه Openbravo كار ميكنم و كلي در اين باره سوال دارم ميشه به من كمك كنيد  يا اگه مطلب فارسي در خصوص اين برنامه داريد در اختيار من بگذاريد
ممنون ميشم من امتحان بايد بدم :(

----------


## afsharm

من هم با این کار موافقم. آیا وبلاگ یا جای خاصی برای کار گروهی بر روی این موضوع هست؟

----------


## manvaputra

با اجازه بزرگترا ما هم هستیم

----------


## mamush

پس یهو چی شد  :افسرده:

----------


## mamush

دوستان با 3 سال کار شبانه روزی بالاخره نسخه فارسی openbravo erp بر اساس نظام بومی مالی - اداری ایران ، پیاده سازی شد. هر چند این محصول تجاری است (بومی سازی روی net. , sql server) صورت گرفته نه خود opensource محصول اصلی ، اما اگر از دوستان کسی نیاز به دریافت اطلاعات خاصی داره دربست در خدمتیم  :متفکر: 

http://www.IranOpenSolution.Com

Email : Info@IranOpenSolution.com

----------


## vata2999

khoob ye ERP khoobe dige inja az ghalam oftade ke man ezafe mikonam
hatman ye sary be adempiere ham bezanid
http://www.adempiere.com

----------


## arashjan

> دوستان با 3 سال کار شبانه روزی بالاخره نسخه فارسی openbravo erp بر اساس نظام بومی مالی - اداری ایران ، پیاده سازی شد. هر چند این محصول تجاری است (بومی سازی روی net. , sql server) صورت گرفته نه خود opensource محصول اصلی ، اما اگر از دوستان کسی نیاز به دریافت اطلاعات خاصی داره دربست در خدمتیم


سلام
ما تو شرکتمون به نسخه فارسی openbravo نیاز داریم اگه همچین محصولی دارید لطفا اطلاعات بیشتری به من بدهید . با تشکر

----------


## mbahman82

> دوستان با 3 سال کار شبانه روزی بالاخره نسخه فارسی openbravo erp بر اساس نظام بومی مالی - اداری ایران ، پیاده سازی شد. هر چند این محصول تجاری است (بومی سازی روی net. , sql server) صورت گرفته نه خود opensource محصول اصلی ، اما اگر از دوستان کسی نیاز به دریافت اطلاعات خاصی داره دربست در خدمتیم 
> 
> http://www.IranOpenSolution.Com
> 
> Email : Info@IranOpenSolution.com


سلام دوست عزیز
من اگه فارسی شده این ای ار پی رو بخوام چزور می تونم ازتون بگیرم. هزینهش چقدره؟
با تشکر

----------


## ashi2009

سلام دوستان.آیا کسی نسخه فارسی از Erpهای Open Source را دارد؟

----------


## stabesh

سلام
ممنونم از تاپیک خوبتون
میشه نمونه ای از نمودار دیتابیس این سیستم ها رو بذارین من خیلی گشتم ولی هیچ کدوم ERD نذاشتن
ممنونم

----------


## stabesh

دوباره سلام
پیدا کردم 
https://sourceforge.net/projects/ope...mentation-old/


https://sourceforge.net/projects/ope...o-other/other/

----------

